# submissive puppy and socialization



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

This sounds very similar to what we experienced with our puppy his first couple of times socializing with other dogs. We took him to "puppy socials" at a local rescue that requires vaccinations to attend. They have a small fenced off area for shy or small dogs. His first two visits the trainers insisted he go into this area and they were right. He was under our feet or rolling over even for shy and small dogs. We're talking miniature size dogs here whom even as a 13 week old puppy he outweighed by 2 or 3 times.

If you want her to be more comfortable around other dogs it is important to find a similar safe type of environment for her to socialize with other healthy animals.

I've posted this before but this video shows you what a social for our very shy guy looked like after a month or two, there are two goldens in the video he is the light gold but not white puppy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW8KSSxerrI


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi CRS, thanks for sharing your experience and video. Murphy looks like he's having fun! Would treats be a good idea? I'm assuming I should reward when she begins to be more playful, but so far, it's rarely happened. Most of the time, she's submissive or just in the down position near our feet. Thanks again 
Here's a pic of her on a hike!


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like she is having a great time on her walk.

At the puppy socials we attended the trainers have every one who attends bring a sandwich bag full of treats to share. Murphy was a total mooch! He'd bounce from person to person sitting and waiting to get his snack. Most times after the pups did this for a bit the trainers would have to ask all of us to put the treats away so the dogs would pay attention to each other!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Derek used to be exactly like your girl, flopping onto his back almost as soon as another dog was in sight. But he's 8 months now and it has slowly changed. Now he confidently - but cautiously - goes over for a sniff. Some dogs are very friendly back, and some dogs have barked, growled or snarled at him. He has learnt himself when to back off and when to try and play. So I wouldn't worry about it, she will likely just learn in time.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I'll keep you guys updated and can't wait til she's more enthusiastic about meeting new dogs and going out for a walk. She's okay with going out, but becomes reluctant after a couple of blocks. We take her for her first puppy obedience class this weekend!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When you are on a walk and your pup is on a leash, if she starts to go into a down position, don't allow it. Hold the leash tight so she can't go down. Say SIT. Don't allow her to go down. If she's already down, reach down and put your fingers through her collar and pull her into a sit and say SIT. Encourage her, but don't do it in a high voice. Just be simple and firm. She'll get the hint that sitting is ok, but groveling is not. When she's off leash, it's a lot harder. Golden females are naturally very submissive. My girl rolls around on the ground and makes all kinds of silly noises when she's allowed to be submissive. But asking your dog to sit is normal behavior and it will rollover into a nice behavior when she meets anyone. It's going to be a tough in the beginning, she'll be a bit confused at first. But be gentle and firm. Have fun with your wonderful puppy!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, just wanted to update you on our progress. 

We recently had a playdate with another golden female puppy (9 months - light golden) with Hina (now 6 months - dark golden). Here are some pics.

While we saw Hina playing with the other puppy more (standing up instead of lying on her back or just observing), she started barking near the end of the playdate. This was often when the other female would nip at her.

I understood the nipping as part of play and don't quite understand Hina's barking in response. The other puppy is very calm and a bit more confident. The play date was at our place (and Hina's). I did notice that although Hina was more playful than in the past, her tail was sometimes tucked under. 

Also, we have been taking puppy obedience classes and I do see her progressing socially. In the beginning, she preferred to move away from other puppies, but now she seems interested in seeing them and will go around smelling her friends.

Any thoughts? I am glad that she is progressing, but the barking thing is new to me and not sure what I can do, other than telling her 'no'. Thanks for any advice 

Hina is the dark golden and the other female puppy is light colored.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

The nipping from the other dog, though a normal part of play, can be a signal to take a break. I wouldn't worry about the barking, it can be just her way of saying she is enjoying herself or inviting the other dog to play or that she is feeling a little unsure about what happened. It is not 'wrong' for her to bark - but if you feel you need to - get her attention on you and call her away from the other dog. Sounds like she is feeling better about playing with the other dog, a good thing, the tail tuck is a sign of uncertainty, that she is not yet feeling totally confident with the situation.
Good for you for making the effort to provide good socialization experiences for her.


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Hi Charlie, Thank you for your advice. A time-out is a good idea if things are getting too rough. 

We recently ran into the other puppy on our walk and Hina seemed to be doing well. They interacted for about 10 minutes and I thought it a positive experience for her. We were told by the owner that her pup likes to stop near our home while out on walks, thinking she might see Hina. I'm glad and hope they'll become best friends


----------

